# I get my new Aston Martin DB9 on Wednesday



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, thats if everything goes to plan, I bought a lottery ticket for it from www.bestofthebest.co.uk at Gatwick airport last week, and am feeling confident!

Which one should I keep the TT or AM?[/url]


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I believe the AMs suffer from a lot of dashpod & coilpack problems, also rattling parcel shelves and poor OEM brakes, so I would stick to the TT if I were you :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry but I think you will find I have the winning ticket but dont worry I will be keeping the TT you can have first dibs on the AM :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, the DB9 be it a very good looking car and rapid, there are faults; the switches are crap, my father had many electrical problems, the engine is 2x Mondeo engine, and build quality is _ok_...

Luckily it was leased, back it went in exchange for a 575m.

If you 'won' it I would say sell, and buy a 430...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

are you getting promo money?


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

so what when i win the lottery Iwil be getting a Vantage Le Mans 600 BHP :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

these guys who come up with the system are clever buggers,

buy a car worth approx Â£100k sell lets say 3000-5000 tickets at "60 ish and so making about Â£180k to Â£300K!

clever game, i always wanted to try it out all the time when baout to leave for hols, but paying Â£60 is alot of money for a ticket.

niko


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

What proof do we have that someone actually wins a car? :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

dj c225 said:


> What proof do we have that someone actually wins a car? :?


One of the episodes of Airport showed a car being handed over


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Niko said:


> these guys who come up with the system are clever buggers,
> 
> buy a car worth approx Â£100k sell lets say 3000-5000 tickets at "60 ish and so making about Â£180k to Â£300K!
> 
> ...


But that is one of the clever parts people going on holiday tend to spend more in general and more on things they would not usualy buy :idea:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Niko said:


> these guys who come up with the system are clever buggers,
> 
> buy a car worth approx Â£100k sell lets say 3000-5000 tickets at "60 ish and so making about Â£180k to Â£300K!
> 
> ...


It's a win-win situation for them as they don't pick a winner until they've sold enough tickets.

As said though, if it was Â£20, I'd think about it, but Â£60 is a lot to to pay for eff all. Unless you win of course.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Â£60 isn't a lot for a head full of lovely thoughts is it?

I mean, spending Â£60 before you go on holiday means you'll probably be thinking 'what if...?' an awful lot during your break.

Can't be a bad thing.

I reckon it's a stroke of genius myself.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > What proof do we have that someone actually wins a car? :?
> ...


But how do you know the winner is not an insider :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

People normally think positive, thats how these companys make so much money:

You have a one in 500 chance of winning:

You think cool, thats good odds!

Your doctor tells you that you have a one in 500 chance of dying:

You think, well im not that worried then.

Its a big con, all gambles are - the house always wins!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

sico said:


> Its a big con, all gambles are - the house always wins!


That's the same as any business including insurance, bookies, etc

Of course they're in it to make a profit. It's then down to the invidual to decide if they want to take part or not. It doesn't mean it's a con.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

sico said:


> People normally think positive, thats how these companys make so much money:
> 
> You have a one in 500 chance of winning:
> 
> ...


Better odds than the lotto.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

sico said:


> People normally think positive, thats how these companys make so much money:
> 
> >Your doctor tells you that you have a one in 500 chance of dying:
> 
> Odd. My quack tells me I have a 100 per cent chance of dying. Not good odds at all.


----------

